# Direct TVs Extra Innings Problem



## harcon62 (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure I'm doing this right. New today.

I have the Extra Innings Package. They said I could get all MLB games, yet this Saturday, for example, the Guide has no listing for the Orioles vs Braves game. I know they play at Atlanta and I live near Sacramento so the game being blacked out makes no sense. The game is not on any other channel available to me so far as I can determine. 

No one at Direct TV call-in could explain why they are not covering it.

Has anyone out there an explanation for me?

Harry


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I see them playing Tonight, Sunday and Monday. Is it a 4 game series?
Sorry Monday is repeat , I only see Tonight and Sunday.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I found it , Its on Fox 7:15 pm. Now my guess it will be on an Alternate Channel (600's-699) for MLB EI out of the area. I would just wait and see tomorrow night, and click your guide to all channels and see if it shows up.

There is alot of "To Be Announced" So who knows.

http://mlb.mlb.com/schedule/broadcast/index.jsp?c_id=atl

We have the Mets vs Reds on our local Fox.


----------



## harcon62 (Jun 15, 2012)

damondlt,

Oriole play Mets on M T W.

Do you have Extra Innings Package?

Harry


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

harcon62 said:


> damondlt,
> 
> Oriole play Mets on M T W.
> 
> ...


 No don't, but unlike dish we all can still see the entire guide even if we don't subscribe..
There is no Guide info on Atlanta vs Baltimore at this time.


----------

